# Foamy oil cap



## Hewy (Dec 11, 2013)

I just flushed the heater core the other day in my mk3 8v. Car hasn't been holding coolant. Other day I opened coolant resovuor and water and coolant came rushing out when it was below the minimum line. Just drove for and hour and the temp gauge stayed at 160 until I got to my location and it rose to 200 when I stopped. Heat was blowing decently all the way. Just came home and popped the hood to look at things and realized a little foam on the oil cap and dip stick. I also recently installed the BFI PCV block off and come filter on top of the crank case.


----------



## Vdubbcabby (Mar 11, 2013)

sounds like you've got a blown headgasket to me. you've got coolant and oil mixing somewhere. most likey the head gasket


----------



## Hewy (Dec 11, 2013)

Vdubbcabby said:


> sounds like you've got a blown headgasket to me. you've got coolant and oil mixing somewhere. most likey the head gasket


Could it possibly be the oil cooler? That's another possibility I'm being told.


----------



## Vdubbcabby (Mar 11, 2013)

its possible. wouldnt really be able to say for sure without seeing it in front of me first. my best bet would be a gasket but the oil coolers are prone to failure on these cars.


----------

